# derek trucks



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i saw on another forum a thread about best guitarists- peoples favorite i guess.bunch of people i never heard of, bunch of people i have heard of, and i was suprised to see derek trucks name several times- i lived in st catharines for lots of years, i saw derek trucks a bunch of times, but he was only young, his playing was good, but not anything awe inspiring- at that time his slide playing was just straight sliding- sliding every note, no behind the slide action, and he was a little kid so it was cool-
but now he garners huge respect- im not into the allman brothers kinda sound, its too slick, i like to hear a slide player slapping the top of his guitar
and whining about hard times.
so the things i found on youtube of derek were kinda weird to me- like i couldnt really decide if i liked his playing- because i dont really dig that kinda music.he has a nice tone- fer sure. this kinda stuff really makes me think- and it shouldnt lol.
you guys like him?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I downloaded his last album from iTunes. I don't regret it at all. But again, I'm into the Allman Brothers too. Trucks is one of those guitar players - you know it's him the second he starts playing,


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

fraser said:


> i lived in st catharines for lots of years, i saw derek trucks a bunch of times, but he was only young, his playing was good, but not anything awe inspiring- at that time his slide playing was just straight sliding- sliding every note, no behind the slide action, and he was a little kid so it was cool-
> but now he garners huge respect- im not into the allman brothers kinda sound, its too slick, i like to hear a slide player slapping the top of his guitar
> and whining about hard times.
> so the things i found on youtube of derek were kinda weird to me- like i couldnt really decide if i liked his playing- because i dont really dig that kinda music.he has a nice tone- fer sure. this kinda stuff really makes me think- and it shouldnt lol.
> you guys like him?


I am a huge fan and have been for years... just saw him in Calgary a couple months ago. I don't get the St. Catherines connection though. Derek is from Florida, I'm not sure he's ever played St. Catherines. Are you sure your aren't thinking of someone else?



Pete


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I've seen him live a few times now (with the Allmans and his own band), and he's well worth the money to go see.

I met his wife (Susan Tedeschi) at a show in Detroit back in 2002 - another fantastic musician that more people should know about.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I don't own any albums and have never seen him live, but everytime I've seen or heard clips, I've thought he was absolutely amazing. His phrasing is remarkable.


What I enjoy most about him is versatility, he's not just your stereotypical slide player. I recorded a HD concert of him off of HDNet, I loved the Jazzy feel he had in alot of his stuff.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> What I enjoy most about him is versatility, he's not just your stereotypical slide player. I recorded a HD concert of him off of HDNet, I loved the Jazzy feel he had in alot of his stuff.


Check out archive.org, he plays a lot of jazz standards in concert, Favorite things, the chicken, impressions, etc .........


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I am a huge fan and have been for years... just saw him in Calgary a couple months ago. I don't get the St. Catherines connection though. Derek is from Florida, I'm not sure he's ever played St. Catherines. Are you sure your aren't thinking of someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


hi pete-
well maybe im completely lost- but in the early nineties, when he was starting out, i thought there was a niagara-on the lake connection with either derek, butch, or another abb member- or something
i recall a pulse magazine article, where they were rehearsing the new band there, it was this article that prompted me to go see them, and i ended up seeing them a few times in a period of a few weeks- i know the hideaway was one place, dont recall the rest- woulda been 93-94 ish
im positive it was him- also positive that somehow niagara on the lake was involved- but the full facts have been obscured by time, in my mind.
i just dunno. i recall we were all impressed that not only was somebody playing guitar music in town, but he was a young kid.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

fretboard said:


> I've seen him live a few times now (with the Allmans and his own band), and he's well worth the money to go see.
> 
> I met his wife (Susan Tedeschi) at a show in Detroit back in 2002 - another fantastic musician that more people should know about.


I had no idea he was hitched to Susan Tedeschi! That's a lot of musicianship in one marriage. 

Trucks's "Songlines" is pretty remarkable IMO..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Robboman said:


> Trucks's "Songlines" is pretty remarkable IMO..



I have it. Yes it is.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Resurrecting this old thread because I finally picked up this CD. Really enjoying it - very different. Its amazing how much musical "knowledge" this young guy has packed in.



Robboman said:


> I had no idea he was hitched to Susan Tedeschi! That's a lot of musicianship in one marriage.
> 
> Trucks's "Songlines" is pretty remarkable IMO..





Robert1950 said:


> I have it. Yes it is.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw him first time with Clapton and co. on a dvd and fell in love with his style of playing.The kid can play and if you like southern rock like Johny Winter,Alman Bros. he is right up there with them.Not a flashy player but great tone and good stage presence.He can only get better with time if thats possible.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I saw him play two 2 hour sets at the Bluescruise we went to last January. He's one of the most innovative slide guitar player I've seen.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

LOVING Derek Trucks !!!!!
the thing is, he is SOOOO much more than a blues player. Damn, on his early albums he's tackling stuff like, Giant Steps, Delta Blues and Indian raga's all when he was 16 or 17 years old !!!!! Now he has blended all those styles into something that is unique and his own voice.
All his CD's are well worth the dough. I also recommend Susan Tedeschi's new CD .....Back To The River....Great stuff


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

faracaster said:


> I also recommend Susan Tedeschi's new CD .....Back To The River....Great stuff


An internet radio station I listen to has been playing a few cuts of hers on a regular basis. Man, that Lady has a voice.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> An internet radio station I listen to has been playing a few cuts of hers on a regular basis. Man, that Lady has a voice.


She sure does. Derek is all over that CD too.

And for fans of said Mr. Trucks.......and slide in general. Here is a FREE concert coming up June 7th in toronto.

*The World of Slide Guitar

Embodying a rich musical history, the slide guitar has been played using metal pipes,

batteries, spoons, and even broken bottles. Luminato celebrates The World of Slide

Guitar with an all-day concert at Yonge-Dundas Square featuring headliners The Derek

Trucks Band along with: Debashish Bhattacharya; Kevin Breit and FolkAlarm; The Campbell

Brothers; Jerry Douglas; Sonny Landreth with Cindy Cashdollar; Daniel Lanois featuring

Brian Blade; and Don Rooke. The World of Slide Guitar is presented by OLG.

Sunday, June 7

Yonge-Dundas Square

FREE
*


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Faracaster. I'll be there. I love Derek Trucks. I think I like him, because I am pretty useless with a slide and slide guitar is something I never got a handle on but would love to be good at. I really like all the work he has done with Government Mule. Solid.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

There's a more detailed schedule for this event posted online somewhere. It starts at 11:00 a.m. and Derek isn't on till 9 p.m. I want to be there all day, but I'm not sure how i'm going to manage it!  

Luckily there's no shortage of places to get food or drink around there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

marcos said:


> I saw him first time with Clapton and co. on a dvd and fell in love with his style of playing.The kid can play and if you like southern rock like Johny Winter,Alman Bros. he is right up there with them.Not a flashy player but great tone and good stage presence.He can only get better with time if thats possible.


+Totally agree, great player lots of feel.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.luminato.com/2009/

CT.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

He's playing in Calgary at Bowness Community Centre on June 26 if anyone is interested. 

:wave:


----------

